# Encore Pistol 22-250



## 1911

I have an Encore frame and trying to decide on a caliber barrel. I already reload for 22-250. Anyone shoot this setup? What can you tell me about it. I was thinking about doing some fox/coyote and target shooting. Any other opinons/calibers for this frame? Eventually want a 243 barrel.


----------



## SDHandgunner

Not an Encore but I did a bunch of load developement for a buddies 14" Savage Striker Handgun in .22-250. I am sorry to say that in the shooting of over 200 rounds I never did come up with a load I was happy with. My buddy got frustrated and traded it off.

On the other hand I have another buddy that has a 15" Encore Handgun chambered in .243. Now this gun was not nearly as troublesome to find a load for. I tested a couple different Factory Loads in it (80gr. Winchester PSP & 100gr. Federal HiShok PSP). Both of these Factory Loads shot well enough to harvest any Whitetail my buddy would ever want to shoot. However the Handload I ultimately settled on was a real shooter. The load used the 80gr. Speer Hot Core Spitzer loaded over Hodgdon H-4895 Powder in Winchester Brass with Winchester Primers. Average velocity for the 80gr. Speer is 2920 FPS, and 5 shot 100 yard groups from the bench are running 1/2" to 3/4".

I also tried some 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips in this .243 Encore that I had loaded for my Ruger .243 Rifle but the Encore did not care for this load much with most 5 shot 100 yard groups comining at 1 1/4". If my buddy is going to shoot the 55's in his Encore I need to do some more work with that bullet with different powders.

For the record I also had a 14" Savage Striker Handgun in .243 Winchester several years ago. While I never obtained the velocity the .243 Encore is producing with the Savage Striker the .243 Savage Striker was the most accurate gun I have ever fired, period.

In my opinion the .243 in a Handgun can and will do anything the .22-250 can do and do it better.

Larry


----------



## 1911

SDHandgunner:

Thanks for the reply. I was thinking the 243 was the best of both worlds, but as I indicated I already load for the 22-250. I will probably go with the 243 and invest in the loading dies and components - in the long run it is most likely what I would be satisfied with.


----------



## Whelen35

I know everyone has a great idea with someone elses $$, but for varmits, targets, and up to deer sized stuff all with low recoil and noise, I would go with a 250 savage improved. All of what a 243 will do, to me less noise, and you can shoot heaver bullets up to 120gr if you need. The 85gr nosler bt will do all of what you need, the 100 gr nosler bt will be a bit better for deer, but not as good on the varmits. I have a standard 250 on a contender made by SSK and it is my go to barrel for hunting nost anything under 300lbs live wheight. In an encore, the 250 can be loaded up to its full power, and it would be a great varmit/deer choice. Just my ideas for spending your $$$ :beer:


----------



## SDHandgunner

I too have had a 14" SSK .250 Savage Contender Barrel. Yes it was quite accurate, but for some reason I never did get the Velocity out of that barrel I thought I should (75gr. Hollow Points @ 2950 FPS & 100gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips @ 2600 FPS). I did harvest a couple Whitetail Bucks with the .250 Savage with 100gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips with good results.

The .250 Savage to my knowledge is not a Factory Offering in the Encore, but rather a T/C Custom Shop Barrel would be the most inexpensive route. Otherwise one of the Custom Barrel Makers would make them.

Yep it is always fun spending someone elses $$$.

Larry


----------



## 1911

That 250 Savage sounds like a perfect alternative, however the SSK barrel is out of my price range for now - which is why I was considering the 243. Speaking of spending other peoples $$, where is a good place price wise to order the Encore barrels? Best price I've found for stainless 15" is around $250 (not pro hunter version), plus shipping or taxes depending on where purchased. Blued is $219 but my frame/scope is stainless...bummer.


----------



## SDHandgunner

You can try http://www.edstc.com/edstc/index.html . You'll have to shoot Ed an E-Mail or phone him as he doesn't keep his web site up to date very good. If Ed doesn't have what you are looking for it may be really hard to find. Another place is Midsouth Shooters Supply. I just checked their web site and they have the SS Pro Hunters 15" .243 Encore Barrels listed as ON HAND at $259.92, but the Standard 15" SS are listed as on order.

Larry


----------



## 1911

SD:

Thanks for the info, both sites have some decent prices. I left Ed an e-mail. Looks like Midsouth beats everyone on price though - too bad out of standard 243's. Looking through Ed's inventory on cutom barrels, I'd consider another caliber. I don't want a hand cannon but something bigger than a 22 and easy to get dies and load for. Do you have any other caliber recommendations in a custom chambering with relatively mild recoil? What is the story on the "whisper" calibers?? I see he has a 300 whisper in stock. Will I see stars shooting this one?

Thanks.


----------



## SDHandgunner

The Whisper Series of Cartridges were developed to function in the magazines of an AR-15, and to be used in Suppressed AR's. They natually made there way to other gun platforms as well. JD Jones of SSK Industries Fame designed these cartridges around the .221 Remington FIREBALL Case which allowed for the proper overall cartridge length to be used in the AR Magazines.

From what I have read (never owned or fired a Whisper) the .300 Whisper comes close to the ballistics of a .30-30 Winchester, but more readily uses Spitzer Type Bullets. You can go to SSK Industries web site and read up on the Whisper Cartridges or just do a google search.

Larry


----------



## 1911

SD:

Thanks for all the input - I ordered a 243 15" stainless from Ed, should be here first part of next week. I'll pickup some dies,brass and lead and have at it. Looking forward to it.


----------



## SDHandgunner

You're very welcome. If you need any further help just give a holler.

Larry


----------

